# Freddie has had the "snip"



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Freddie had the snip earlier on this morning and is now home. The vets cut a hole in his onesie so he can wee without me having to un-popper it. Seems to be working. He is a bit wobbly but quite active - a nightmare trying to keep him quiet. He has already jumped onto the sofa when I wasn't looking........


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor boy. It will seem like a really LONG ten days - but very soon it will just be a distant memory. 
Tomorrow when he is less full of anesthetic try playing some thinking games with him. Mine loved a cup cake baking tray with a treat in each dip and a ball put on top - or playing where's the treat with a couple of upturned flower pots one with a treat under it..... and you can watch Wimbledon and snuggle. Perfect 
Hope Freddie is soon all healed up.


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks Marzi. Unfortunately I could see he was still able to get to his wound so had to take him back to the vets. He now has the cone of shame which he is hating.........


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

But he looks beautiful even with his halo.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Aww bless him. Mine hated the cone so I didn't bother with it. Max didn't lick his would at all. Some have bought soft neck rings from Pets at Home which their pups have found more comfortable. He'll be fine soon.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Poor Freddie, doesn't look impressed. i can remember trying to stop mine getting on the sofa after their ops it was just a waste of breath,still at least while up there he's not hiding in a corner licking his stitches! 
Molly wore both a baby grow and a soft ring and Sid wore just the ring. He was less bothered with his stitches. I found them much happier while I was around to remove the cone. 
Hope Freddie is feeling better soon


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Freddie slept ok - I didn't!
I only put the cone on him when I am not there to stop him trying to lick his wound.
Hasn't had a wee since 3pm yesterday so we going back this morning to the vet to check there's no physical reason for this. Nurse said he may just need extra pain relief.
He certainly seems rather depressed about the whole thing.....


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Gill57 said:


> Freddie slept ok - I didn't!
> I only put the cone on him when I am not there to stop him trying to lick his wound.
> Hasn't had a wee since 3pm yesterday so we going back this morning to the vet to check there's no physical reason for this. Nurse said he may just need extra pain relief.
> He certainly seems rather depressed about the whole thing.....


Hopefully all is ok I'm sure it is! 
As for most males anything concerning their tackle makes them depressed


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Freddie has been checked over and all is ok. No extra meds required.
AND on getting home from the vet he did a very long wee........ Phew!
He seems a little more alert now and I have put the collar back on as he was trying to inspect and lick his bits ( or where they were! ). 😄🐶


----------



## Disneyboo2 (Feb 18, 2016)

Gill57 said:


> Freddie has been checked over and all is ok. No extra meds required.
> AND on getting home from the vet he did a very long wee........ Phew!
> He seems a little more alert now and I have put the collar back on as he was trying to inspect and lick his bits ( or where they were! ). 😄🐶


Poor little boy! It's so hard to stop them licking! I managed to get whisky a good collar, she was continually trying to lick her wound! She was so sad and needed antibiotics. When she was due to have her stitches out I just did it (I'm a nurse and asked the vets permission). She was so much happier!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Glad Freddie is on the mend. I had 6 days with Barney ripping off medical vests, a babygro and two cones. His stitches didn't bother him but the protective clothing did, along with no proper walks - we both went stir crazy! The vet said get rid of the last remaining cone and take him for a proper walk without the lead - he was do much happier! It's horrid seeing them look do miserable 😕


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Just to update you all that after a very long seven days of Freddie wearing the cone after his neutering we now have the all clear for him to not wear it. Vet suggested to maybe have him wear it tonight though, which I will do.
It also looks like he has an allergy to either pollen or chicken because he is biting and scratching like mad. Anyway, vet suggested switching to lamb kibble, giving him Piriton and also Evening Primrose.
His anal glands needed emptying too.... He was not impressed by that.
So, I have come to the conclusion that my Freddie is a delicate little flower......
Thanks for all your support. Much appreciated.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Well done Freddie!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, just catching up on this, poor Freddie-poo! I think there's a lot of grass induced itching around at the moment. Good luck with everything!


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Mazzapoo said:


> Aw, just catching up on this, poor Freddie-poo! I think there's a lot of grass induced itching around at the moment. Good luck with everything!


Thanks Marion. Freddie is on Canagan chicken at the mo. I think chicken could be the culprit along with pollen. So I tried him on Canagan salmon which his stomach didn't approve of, despite only being a small amount with his chicken kibble. So, for the moment he is back on Canagan chicken for the time being. Am thinking of changing him over to Millie's Wolfheart and have sent for a sample. Food is an absolute minefield.
Apart from that all is well with Freddie.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

It is, they've just stopped making my favourite rabbit Naturediet so Poppy's back on the chicken one but I don't want to overdo it  Despite everything Freddie looks super cute in his little suit


----------

